# Can i get a paint correction detail for £250?



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I thought £250 was about right for a correction detail but after some browsing on here have been shocked by some of the prices quoted. Is this a case of only the top guys advertising the products on here and lots of smaller less well known guys are out there that will do the job cheaper but not necessarily worse?

The thing is I am going to be picking a new (to me) car up in a weeks time (Black mk2 Octavia VRS). I love looking after my car and have a DA etc but was looking into getting a full correction detail done so its a perfect base for me to look after. As i'm based in Rugby Warwickshire i have been through all of the midlands detailers websites and the prices range from (starting from £275 to £600).

If i shop around can i realistically get the job done for £250 or am i being unrealistic?

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i used to do full correction details for £200 - 250, but that was years ago when i worked out of the boot of my car, 

now i have insurance, van, unit, machines, products etc etc the list goes on and on

you may well find someone out there that will do it but i doubt they will be an established detailer with the correct cover and without having any overheads, 

on the other hand though you will find a lot of detailers that may not give you FULL correction but who will massively improve and enhance the car for that type of money, myself included 

if the car was to come to me i would happily book it in for 2 days and supply a 2 stage machine polish to correct a vast majority :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I washed, clayed and rinsed mine - I got a professional machine polish fully insured for £65 (albeit mates-rates), I then glazed, sealed and waxed the car later.

I'd rather cut a finger off than pay £400+


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I'd rather cut a finger off than pay £400+


Lol. Thats one way of putting it.:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

for a fully insured pro to do it, £250 would be an enhancement...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

£250 would get an enhancement. Full correction your looking at 2-3 days minus all materials, travel, insurance, taxes the wage would be less than a part timer at morisons tbh. You could dabble with an unisinsured person but its on your head if they cause damage. pm if your after any help.


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> £250 would get an enhancement. Full correction your looking at 2-3 days minus all materials, travel, insurance, taxes the wage would be less than a part timer at morisons tbh. You could dabble with an unisinsured person but its on your head if they cause damage. pm if your after any help.


You are obviously one of the guys advertising in the midlands and i checked out your website. You are quoting £380 for a stage one correction detail with a 1 - 2 day time quoted.

The thing is would you charge the same for a 150k car as you would for a 2k car?

I am from a family of building tradesmen and i know for a fact that if they worked on a normal family house the prices would be cheaper than if they worked on a footballers mansion even though the process would be the same even though the standards expected may be different.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Jon_T said:


> You are obviously one of the guys advertising in the midlands and i checked out your website. You are quoting £380 for a stage one correction detail with a 1 - 2 day time quoted.
> 
> The thing is would you charge the same for a 150k car as you would for a 2k car?
> 
> I am from a family of building tradesmen and i know for a fact that if they worked on a normal family house the prices would be cheaper than if they worked on a footballers mansion even though the process would be the same even though the standards expected may be different.


it don't matter if the car is worth 2k or 200k the same standards ARE expected and especially if it is a full correction detail,

i would charge more for a old 1k hilux then i would for a new 100k 430 spyder


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Jon_T said:


> You are obviously one of the guys advertising in the midlands and i checked out your website. You are quoting £380 for a stage one correction detail with a 1 - 2 day time quoted.
> 
> The thing is would you charge the same for a 150k car as you would for a 2k car?
> 
> I am from a family of building tradesmen and i know for a fact that if they worked on a normal family house the prices would be cheaper than if they worked on a footballers mansion even though the process would be the same even though the standards expected may be different.


A car is a car, paint is paint, doesn't matter if It's a ferrari or a mondeo, it will still take the same time and effort.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Jon_T said:


> You are obviously one of the guys advertising in the midlands and i checked out your website. You are quoting £380 for a stage one correction detail with a 1 - 2 day time quoted.
> 
> The thing is would you charge the same for a 150k car as you would for a 2k car?
> 
> *I am from a family of building tradesmen and i know for a fact that if they worked on a normal family house the prices would be cheaper than if they worked on a footballers mansion even though the process would be the same even though the standards expected may be different.*


Surely you should always work to the highest standard possible no matter who your customer is?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

In a word no, there was a guy offering full corrections for £150 but needless to say it wasn't a brilliant job-have a look at Gordon caledonias post as he had to rectify the mess left by original 'detailer'.

You'd struggle to get an enhancement for £250 IMO, my brother was stung by a £250 'correction' job a few years back-it was a homer £250 and suffice to say he was not pleased and never been back. 

You get what you pay for in mist cases but there are exceptions.


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

sim L said:


> Surely you should always work to the highest standard possible no matter who your customer is?


I didnt say the standard of work differed, i just said the price differed.


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

DE 1981 said:


> In a word no, there was a guy offering full corrections for £150 but needless to say it wasn't a brilliant job-have a look at Gordon caledonias post as he had to rectify the mess left by original 'detailer'.
> 
> You'd struggle to get an enhancement for £250 IMO, my brother was stung by a £250 'correction' job a few years back-it was a homer £250 and suffice to say he was not pleased and never been back.
> 
> You get what you pay for in mist cases but there are exceptions.


I suppose i just think £250 is expensive and £400 is above what i could justify to myself.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

may sound expensive, but its not when you break it down into wages, fuel cost, product use, insurance etc etc


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> may sound expensive, but its not when you break it down into wages, fuel cost, product use, insurance etc etc


i've done correction detais for £400 in the past that only really equated to £10 an hour if that :wall:

the thing is that a full correction detail can take upto or eithen over 30 - 40 hours no problem, so when you think of the prices people are charging you need to baer that in mind that they are spending the same amount of time on your car as a normal person works in a week :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> for a fully insured pro to do it, £250 would be an enhancement...


How much!

£65 did it for me!

£250? Have a word..............:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> may sound expensive, but its not when you break it down into wages, fuel cost, product use, insurance etc etc


Ah yes, I forgot - included in the £65 was also his 70 mile round trip.

£65....spot on job.

£250, pog mahone! :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Jon_T said:


> You are obviously one of the guys advertising in the midlands and i checked out your website. You are quoting £380 for a stage one correction detail with a 1 - 2 day time quoted.
> 
> The thing is would you charge the same for a 150k car as you would for a 2k car?
> 
> I am from a family of building tradesmen and i know for a fact that if they worked on a normal family house the prices would be cheaper than if they worked on a footballers mansion even though the process would be the same even though the standards expected may be different.


Did you not peruse the rest of the services?
Prices are from and from £380 is mild correction. Past enhancement but not full correction. Working on a bentley or a ka, 100% is always put into the work and £250 would get an enhancement on an average sized car ( from me anyway )



DE 1981 said:


> In a word no, there was a guy offering full corrections for £150 but needless to say it wasn't a brilliant job-have a look at Gordon caledonias post as he had to rectify the mess left by original 'detailer'.
> 
> You'd struggle to get an enhancement for £250 IMO, my brother was stung by a £250 'correction' job a few years back-it was a homer £250 and suffice to say he was not pleased and never been back.
> 
> You get what you pay for in mist cases but there are exceptions.


Totally disagree whole heartedly on the price but do agree with the you get what you pay for. I pride myself in what I do. Not a rip off, offering what is a reasonable rate for good honest graft and quality standards. Now, if I had the running costs of a unit it would be waaaaay more.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

There is bound to be a divide on this regardless. On one hand the sceptics and the other, pay for hard work and quality. Pay peanuts get monkeys.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

BT, price will always throw up disagreements it's the nature if the beast, my pricing is always reflects having unit, insurances, etc etc.

Obviously being mobile has less overheads and in turn generally cheaper pricing.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Ah yes, I forgot - included in the £65 was also his 70 mile round trip.
> 
> £65....spot on job.
> 
> £250, pog mahone! :lol:


that is damn cheap :doublesho

my "mates rates" are £95 for enhancements if they come to me


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

if you are very good at what you do then you can charge what you want,its all about reputation and if you have a good one people will pay your prices,personaly tho i would rather have a crack at it myself as it would be far more rewarding.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Pay peanuts get monkeys.


That comment is unfounded and insulting. Would you like to pass your comments to the detailer concerned?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Flair said:


> A car is a car, paint is paint, doesn't matter if It's a ferrari or a mondeo, it will still take the same time and effort.


That is probably the most misguided statement ive ever read on Detailingworld.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DE 1981 said:


> BT, price will always throw up disagreements it's the nature if the beast, my pricing is always reflects having unit, insurances, etc etc.
> 
> Obviously being mobile has less overheads and in turn generally cheaper pricing.


That was what I aimed at in the last post I made. Does the last statement imply that I cant be offering a good service if I dont charge more than £250 for an enhancement?



Red_Cloverleaf said:


> That comment is unfounded and insulting. Would you like to pass your comments to the detailer concerned?


You are insulting full stop! Did I aim any statement at this such person or yourself for that matter? *No*, reel it in and stop stirring for once.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Jon_T said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought £250 was about right for a correction detail but after some browsing on here have been shocked by some of the prices quoted. Is this a case of only the top guys advertising the products on here and lots of smaller less well known guys are out there that will do the job cheaper but not necessarily worse?
> 
> ...


U should ask somebody from DW to give you a hand correcting it, you could then give them a little cash for the help, products etc?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> That was what I aimed at in the last post I made. Does the last statement imply that I cant be offering a good service if I dont charge more than £250 for an enhancement?
> 
> You are insulting full stop! Did I aim any statement at this such person or yourself for that matter? *No*, reel it in and stop stirring for once.


Hit a nerve, did we?

Who was it aimed at then, would you care to expand further? The guy who did my machine polish was extremely knowledgeable, helpful and professional and I take exception to the comments that you made regarding "peanuts and monkeys".

Do I say to you, "Emperors Clothes"? No.

You're the stirrer here with those insulting comments and keep any further defamatory remarks to yourself.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

people charge what they charge , Per hour in some cases , per day in mine and per car as per alot of detailers. You take your pic on what that person offers in experience , portfolio , reputation and facilities , if your happy to pay £80 or £1000 thats your perogative like all things in life. Someones just offered to fit my kitchen for £200 but i shall still pay £1800. Thats my choice on researching and reputation knowing i will get a stunning result that will be perfect. Miracle has just had 2 seperate guys fly over from America to spend 2 days on his training course with him , work that out £1750 plus vat plus flights plus hotel plus transport? Its all documented and on his facebook with photos , Madness? Not to them worth every penny for their experience and business opportunities it may open. Catch my drift.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

think this is getting out of hand :lol::lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-damon- said:


> think this is getting out of hand :lol::lol:


Always does when price is mentioned


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

chrisc said:


> Always does when price is mentioned


Agreed.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Everyone goes on about "insurance" and seems to miss the point (and if i was having my car done by someone it would mean more to me) EXPERIENCE is what really counts. 

Surely you would rather someone who knows what they are doing do the job properly without any accidents? rather than have someone who dont really know what they are up to have a bash cos they have "insurance". Besides if or when it goes wrong, "oh well im insured" dont really change the fact you might end up having to have something painted on a brand new car. 


Anyway, full correction aint ever going to be £250 notes IMO, new car detail with a light machine polish, you might get someone good around the 350-500, but a proper 3 stage correction even on a new car would be 20-30 hours labor, and its not easy work.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

and why is that? Is it because people have different perceptions to the value of money compared to what they earn or jealousy that people charge it and they feel others are mugs for paying it? Honest question?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

-damon- said:


> think this is getting out of hand :lol::lol:


Too right it is - especially being rude about others' work/price. :doublesho


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> That was what I aimed at in the last post I made. Does the last statement imply that I cant be offering a good service if I dont charge more than £250 for an enhancement?
> 
> You are insulting full stop! Did I aim any statement at this such person or yourself for that matter? *No*, reel it in and stop stirring for once.


Mate, I never aimed anything at anyone or implied anything about your work. Frankly I've no idea who you are or comes across your work, think your taking things the wrong way.

Charge what you like and good luck to you, personally I can't offer enhancements or corrections for anywhere near that price, that doesn't mean my services are any worse or better than yours just different overheads cost etc


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Oh great! Another thread arguing the toss about costs that my mods will have to deal with over their weekend! I'm sure they're over the moon at that prospect.

And don't anyone give me any retort about _'it's a public forum, we can discuss what we want'_ because the fact of the matter is: like it or not, a lot of you CAN'T discuss anything like this without it turning into a slagging fest - history speaks for itself there and that's not my opinion, it's just fact.

Enough already _please_


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Agreed Viper , accept some people charge less and some people charge more , thats life , you decide what you wanna pay and stick to it and accept the finish you get and the products used....
can we also remember that we are all from totally different areas , some areas are influential in costs because people are more happy to spend more on a car than other areas , some areas are over run with detailers and competition is also rife , this will drastically affect the price someone can charge..


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Viper said:


> Oh great! Another thread arguing the toss about costs that my mods will have to deal with over their weekend! I'm sure they're over the moon at that prospect.
> 
> And don't anyone give me any retort about _'it's a public forum, we can discuss what we want'_ because the fact of the matter is: like it or not, a lot of you CAN'T discuss anything like this without it turning into a slagging fest - history speaks for itself there and that's not my opinion, it's just fact.
> 
> Enough already _please_


Well said.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

think the moral of the story is you cant get a full correction by a pro for £250:lol::lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

-damon- said:


> think the moral of the story is you cant get a full correction by a pro for £250:lol::lol:


You can but it will be a pro plumber


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

All i can say if you can get what you charge good.At the end of the day we all after earn a living.And as said 400quid job upto 40 hours £10 a hour.Is good with the amount of setup costs etc what you have to lay out.On a good run in van i can earn £15 a hour and that's me just sat on my **** listening to music and smokeing cigs.No skill needed


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> You can but it will be a pro plumber


dont they charge more than detailers


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Heavenly said:


> and why is that? Is it because people have different perceptions to the value of money compared to what they earn or jealousy that people charge it and they feel others are mugs for paying it? Honest question?


i think it is a bit of both really mate,

as i, you and a lot of the other detailers out there know you meet all sorts of people when out there working,

some are quite well off and don't argue the toss over your prices, these people probably earn the same or more than what you charge them for a days work,

other people will say you are ripping them off because you are charging twice what they earn in a day,

the second bunch of people tend to be employed by some one else though so don't under stand that the money you take in a day is not the money that goes in your pocket,

you also get the people who think you are just a car washer so you should only earn £10 a day cos you are the bottom of the pecking order, they are the one's that annoy me most, although i do tell them i am a car washer and a damn good one at that so pay up or shut up :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Totally agree about knowledge and competence but if someone was working on a brand new aston for instance and messes up a panel, they can quite litterally do a runner and the owner is lumbered with a messed up car. The insurance is there as a comfort knowing that should that such issue arrise, the issue will be resolved. Be it a pita, bettre that than a ruined car and no where to claim from.

Red cloverleaf - your fortyunate to have a a competent friend that would do that for you for such money. I aimed at no one.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

shame when these threads go down hill - i wonder what the guests viewing such threads are thinking of DW....


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

-damon- said:


> dont they charge more than detailers


yes a lot more but people see that as a skilled job,

these people have obviasly not tried to carry out proper paint correction mind :wall:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> That is probably the most misguided statement ive ever read on Detailingworld.


You must miss understand what I meen.

If your going to charge the same price to correct a Ford as you would a ferrai, then I sure as hell would hope you would be taking to same amount of time and care as you would with the ferrari. A car is the owners pride and joy, regardless of what make or how much it costs, I certainly wouldnt even entertain any detailer if they was going to give 2nd rate care because of what I drive, or charge me more just because of a badge. The whloe point was, a detailer will take just as much care and put the same amount of effort into any car he does regardless of what it is


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Heavenly said:


> and why is that? Is it because people have different perceptions to the value of money compared to what they earn or jealousy that people charge it and they feel others are mugs for paying it? Honest question?


Errm in all honesty i dont really know the answer (and if i did id be a richer man for it i think ) i guess it all comes down to the value your service has to someone.

We price it how it has to be to run a business, pay wages, for units, vans, adds, insurances, tax etc etc, and when the time comes that we can no longer charge what we need per hour to cover all those things then we will quite simply stop doing it, as i dont do it for a laugh or beer money mate, you know that :thumb:



Flair said:


> You must miss understand what I meen.
> 
> If your going to charge the same price to correct a Ford as you would a ferrai, then I sure as hell would hope you would be taking to same amount of time and care as you would with the ferrari. A car is the owners pride and joy, regardless of what make or how much it costs, I certainly wouldnt even entertain any detailer if they was going to give 2nd rate care because of what I drive,


I dont know how much experience you have had detailing cars? but a Ferrari 430 will take you a lot longer to detail than a Fiesta, the shapes, sizes and grills add alot to tackle when machine polishing.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

JD & coke money  :lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> yes a lot more but people see that as a skilled job,
> 
> these people have obviasly not tried to carry out proper paint correction mind :wall:


to be honest your 100% right plumers get paid alot of money for what they do,im not saying that been a plumer is harder than detailing or what not,but in my honest opinion i think a hell of a lot more effort blood sweat and tears goes in to turning out the work you guys do compared to a plumer


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Pride & Performance said:


> JD & coke money  :lol:


Double my man, double, thats what i do training days for.

PS i aint ignoring your PM, i forgot to ask the "master"


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

james b said:


> Errm in all honesty i dont really know the answer (and if i did id be a richer man for it i think ) i guess it all comes down to the value your service has to someone.
> 
> We price it how it has to be to run a business, pay wages, for units, vans, adds, insurances, tax etc etc, and when the time comes that we can no longer charge what we need per hour to cover all those things then we will quite simply stop doing it, as i dont do it for a laugh or beer money mate, you know that :thumb:
> 
> I dont know how much experience you have had detailing cars? but a Ferrari 430 will take you a lot longer to detail than a Fiesta, the shapes, sizes and grills add alot to tackle when machine polishing.


Your completly missing what I'm saying, I know full well what the diffrence between the time taken on cars is. But you wouldnt pay less attention to it just because of the marque.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james b said:


> Double my man, double, thats what i do training days for.
> 
> PS i aint ignoring your PM, i forgot to ask the "master"


:lol: no worrys :thumb:



Flair said:


> Your completly missing what I'm saying, I know full well what the diffrence between the time taken on cars is. But you wouldnt pay less attention to it just because of the marque.


neither would i or any other detailer i don't think :thumb:

in a lot of cases if a fiesta is brought to us, it is buy an owner who loves his car and has saved for a month or more to get it detailed,

so of cause every care is taken and every bit of pride in your work is put into it,


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Flair said:


> You must miss understand what I meen.
> 
> If your going to charge the same price to correct a Ford as you would a ferrai, then I sure as hell would hope you would be taking to same amount of time and care as you would with the ferrari. A car is the owners pride and joy, regardless of what make or how much it costs, I certainly wouldnt even entertain any detailer if they was going to give 2nd rate care because of what I drive, or charge me more just because of a badge. The whloe point was, a detailer will take just as much care and put the same amount of effort into any car he does regardless of what it is


i charge for my time the car is irrelevant , i charge per day and if a supercar takes 2 days as does a £20,000 runaround with rock hard paintwork then thats my time not how well someone has done in life to afford either.
Im of the opinion that the planet we live on is not that large , if i doubled the price to work on a wealthy persons car then to find out i charged his friend half the price for the same amount of time and they got together and discussed it my reputation would go down the pan , i personally think its a fair attitude to take. I will always quote per day and then say how many days i think it will take.


----------



## woody007 (Feb 14, 2011)

It can be done for £150 (edit: plus VAT)

Cheshire Auto Detailing 90% corrected my BMW last year and the job was perfect, okay, not 100% but still I was over the moon with it. My car had two large key marks, lots of stone chips and numerous cat scratch marks and they were all touched up and sorted.

They're fully insured, have a very large unit and have a great rep around here. Worked on all manner of exotica and had my car for two days.

But I wouldn't regret spending £300+ on the same job if it meant I could chat to the detailer, watch his work and get some tips whilst he worked on my car. The level of correction and detail on some of the studio threads is well worth the expense.

Edit: I asked for a correction only as I sorted the interior, engine and wheels.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> i charge for my time the car is irrelevant , i charge per day and if a supercar takes 2 days as does a £20,000 runaround with rock hard paintwork then thats my time not how well someone has done in life to afford either.
> Im of the opinion that the planet we live on is not that large , if i doubled the price to work on a wealthy persons car then to find out i charged his friend half the price for the same amount of time my reputation would go down the pan , i personally think its a fair attitude to take. I will always quote per day and then say how many days i think it will take.


What you have just said, is exactly what I was trying say to the OP when said the below, I just don't have the same writing skills as you :lol: But It's all got muddled in this free for all.

Maybe I was better saying a Job is Job no what what the marque the hourly rate is same as will still get the same care and attention.



> I am from a family of building tradesmen and i know for a fact that if they worked on a normal family house the prices would be cheaper than if they worked on a footballers mansion even though the process would be the same even though the standards expected may be different.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

woody007 said:


> It can be done for £150. (edit + VAT)
> 
> Cheshire Auto Detailing 90% corrected my BMW last year and the job was perfect, okay, not 100% but still I was over the moon with it. My car has two large key marks, lots of stone chips and numerous cat scratch marks and they were all touched up and sorted.
> 
> ...


well if you was happy with the job and the detailer could get away with been that cheap then fair play


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

woody007 said:


> It can be done for £150 (edit: plus VAT)
> 
> Cheshire Auto Detailing 90% corrected my BMW last year and the job was perfect, okay, not 100% but still I was over the moon with it. My car has two large key marks, lots of stone chips and numerous cat scratch marks and they were all touched up and sorted.
> 
> ...


They are a swissvax detailing centre arnt they? well fair play to them if they can charge £150 for a full correction in a unit and be swissvax authorised , im surprised they dont have cars queueing down the road..


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It's the same in almost any business. 

There are people who want the cheapest, but at the same time seem to want this to the best for little or no money.

There are those that will compromise on price for a better product or service.

Then there are those that want the best product/service and the price is secondary to that.


----------



## woody007 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep Swissvax centre. I've seen a number of 100k cars going through their doors so I was confident with the level of finish they could achieve.

I expect it was cheap to build a client base as I've pushed a fair few cars their way. They're always busy so it must be working.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I'm right in saying that the Aera you work plays a massive part to how you price what you do. Just the same as certain jobs pay more that they do in other aeras of the country. Cost of living here in warrington is alot cheaper than say london, and that seems to reflect what I have seen looking at detailers all over the country.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont see how 90% correction, is a correction detail my self, id say thats a good enhancement, still a steal at 150 quid.



Flair said:


> Your completly missing what I'm saying, I know full well what the diffrence between the time taken on cars is. But you wouldnt pay less attention to it just because of the marque.


I dont see where anyone alluded to spending any less time on a car due to its marque in this thread ?

Anyway, for us it dont matter what marque the vehicle is, we have an hourly labor rate and are happy to spend as much time or little time you want or need us to on a car. However we wont do any half jobs, so you would get told a time scale and price for say an interior maybe and you have it or leave it, we cant say do half, same with correction, we either do it properly or you have an enhancement, simple as that.

The area dose make a difference. Living costs and costs of business premisses and rates vary across the UK as do peoples tariffs.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Flair said:


> I think I'm right in saying that the Aera you work plays a massive part to how you price what you do. Just the same as certain jobs pay more that they do in other aeras of the country. Cost of living here in warrington is alot cheaper than say london, and that seems to reflect what I have seen looking at detailers all over the country.


yes us northeners have it a lot cheaper than them ****neys :lol:

but warrington has a posh cheshire postcode, i do quite a bit of work over there :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

im a valeter and have been for 8 years (detailer in the making lol) and i do cars extremely cheap cos i enjoy doing it but its doesnt make me s**t at it or any worse than someone charging double what i do.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

james b said:


> I dont see where anyone alluded to spending any less time on a car due to its marque in this thread ?
> 
> Anyway, for us it dont matter what marque the vehicle is, we have an hourly labor rate and are happy to spend as much time or little time you want or need us to on a car. However we wont do any half jobs, so you would get told a time scale and price for say an interior maybe and you have it or leave it, we cant say do half, same with correction, we either do it properly or you have an enhancement, simple as that.


:wall: Yes, I'm saying the same thing, like I just said in and earlier post. My orginal post was not at Detailers, it was the at the op trying to say he knows people charge more based on wealth.



> What you have just said, is exactly what I was trying say to the OP when said the below, I just don't have the same writing skills as you But It's all got muddled in this free for all.
> 
> Maybe I was better saying a Job is Job no what what the marque the hourly rate is same as will still get the same care and attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-damon- said:


> im a valeter and have been for 8 years (detailer in the making lol) and i do cars extremely cheap cos i enjoy doing it but its doesnt make me s**t at it or any worse than someone charging double what i do.


:thumb:well said


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

-damon- said:


> im a valeter and have been for 8 years (detailer in the making lol) and i do cars extremely cheap cos i enjoy doing it but its doesnt make me s**t at it or any worse than someone charging double what i do.


your quite right the price don't make you any better or any worse than the next man,

i had the exact same problem with a customer today,

he is one of my weekly maintenance customers and we are always arguing about detailing related topics, 
this week was wax or sealant,

he said he had spoke to a detailer on a forum that charged £1500 for a detail so he must know what he was on about :wall:

i just said to him i know what i'm talking about so you weekly charge has just tripled :lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> your quite right the price don't make you any better or any worse than the next man,
> 
> i had the exact same problem with a customer today,
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

If £250 is your budget, your best bet is to phone around a few local detailers and ask them realistically what you could get for that price. 
You could maybe ask for them to not worry about interior if you feel you can work on that.

OR... keep browsing the forum and blow the £250 on new gear and dedicate a few weekends to the car yourself


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I washed, clayed and rinsed mine - I got a professional machine polish fully insured for £65 (albeit mates-rates), I then glazed, sealed and waxed the car later.
> 
> I'd rather cut a finger off than pay £400+


am I right in thinking that in the price of a £300 detail all this would be included?(pre wash, 2BW, clay...) Plus it would get sealed/waxed as well?
So you doing it for your mate it then halved his work time? 
(not bin argumentative/offensive to you or your friend, just raising the point)


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Someone a few pages back tried to draw a parallel between detailing and other skilled jobs. I'm seriously not getting into the argument, but the problem you've got is while most Joe Publics accept they can't fit a gas-fire as well as a gas-man, can't rewire a house as well an an electrician and can't build a conservatory as well as a builder, they _do_ reckon they can at least wash and polish their car, probably in the space of an hour, and that includes the cup of tea at the end. Then when they see a 'pro detailer' offering to 'wash and polish' their car for £300+, they're like "WTF?? :doublesho". And that's the mindset you're up against tbh.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I think pro-detailers rates have gone up quite a lot over the past 5 years as the industry is "blossoming" and more and more car owners recognise their skills and the benefits (value of car, pride, etc...). One of the key factors too (and clearly part of this rate increase) is the fact that their over-heads have gone up as they start getting units, more comprehensive insurance, better machines, posher vans etc etc.. Which is all well and good but there's a point where the customer may not be prepared to absorb the increase in the price he/she pays, or people like the OP may not see the value anymore beyond £250. There is only so much price hikes the market can absorb, regardless of the detailer chosen business model or skills. In other words, pro-detailers may want to consider keeping their business lean and cut back their overheads to stay competitive and/or not be perceived as profiteering or poor value. There was a symptomatic post earlier in the thread where someone said that the high price is good value when you break down the costs : unfort. it does not work like that from a consumer point of view. It's the dog wagging the tail, not the other way round. Also, if they are in such demand, how come the pros can spend so much time on DW ? Only kidding...


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

I would definitely have a chat with a reputable, local, Detailer as I'm sure you can make a deal with £250 :thumb:

It may be worth a compromise on wheels, or LSP etc which you can invest in products for yourself.

For the money you get experience, technique, energy and the right tools for the job used first time; that's where the real investment in your hard saved coinage goes  

Good luck with the new car anyhoo :thumb:

Ian


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Going back to getting the OP what he wants within his budget, how do the pro's feel about giving a car a correction polish or whatever the OP ideally wants to acheive, if the person paying the bill is able to reduce his costs bu washing, claying etc getting the car prepared for the detailer to come in and work his magic with the polish? How do the pro's feel about that, or woudl they still feel that they would want to do it themselves so its to the standard that they feel they can then work with???

Would a pro find that acceptable and be able to price accordingly??


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Personally. I think the running costs have gone up and actual labour rates for detailing have gone down, more so since joe public will lick over you car for a quick fifty. Put into context its like the issues this country has atm with imigration and how a uk worker will struggle to get a job as jonny foreigner will do it for chump change, same scenario. As for the client doing all the prep, it would be a way round budgeting the job though what you do have to appreciate is we work to a standard and are carefull with what we do. We know how far to go on the prep before its right etc. Not saying some of joe public cant do it but may well not do it to the spec we do.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I find that people question the value of pretty much anyone who earns more money than they do.......tey call it jealousy.........

But going back to the original point, I do firmly believe that the guys on here are every bit as skillful as any other person at the top of their chosen profession!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I think anyone on here who's an amateur detailer will realise how much time, effort and cost goes into doing a good job on your own car, add insurance, over-heads, wages etc onto that and you can understand why the pro's are saying £250 would get you a bloody good enhancement but not a correction. I can understand the OPs situation and question, but if you don't accept what the people who earn a living from it are saying then don't pursue the subject, take their comments and carry on on your own. Taking on from the other career comments, I do instrument electrics and electronics in work and get quite a bit of hassle from "normal" electricians who are miffed that I'm on more money than them, until they realise they know next to nothing about PLC control and intrumentation, horses for courses as they say.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> How much!
> 
> £65 did it for me!


you were royally ripped off, I've done cars for free. Call your so called mate and get your money back off him......


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Frothey said:


> you were royally ripped off, I've done cars for free. Call your so called mate and get your money back off him......


Now thats insulting:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Now thats insulting:lol:


And also total rubbish.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Frothey said:


> you were royally ripped off, I've done cars for free. Call your so called mate and get your money back off him......


Why? £65 is excellent value.

I'll pass you comments on to him though.

Thanks for your input - most constructive and helpful.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Why is it rubbish? I did my old mans car for free.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

James0911 said:


> am I right in thinking that in the price of a £300 detail all this would be included?(pre wash, 2BW, clay...) Plus it would get sealed/waxed as well?
> So you doing it for your mate it then halved his work time?
> (not bin argumentative/offensive to you or your friend, just raising the point)


Correct - his full price was £100, so still way cheaper.


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Thanks for your input - most constructive and helpful.


Pot... Kettle?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Its like this remember they have insurance, equipment rent rates etc etc you know the list. Its like this about 30% of the price is cost so ask yourself would you do it for minimum wage at the end of the day its a business that for us anyway is seasonal so we have to offset the lack of cash in the winter and to allow us also devlop the business. There are guys who charge less but might not have proper insurance which for me is £2500 per year this is where the costs come from. What you probably should have said I'm looking a cheap detail done from someone who is good but I'm not willing to pay a pro for it and I don't mind if your not covered by insurance so I will repair any potential damage myself if the worst happens not willing to pay over £250. I know our details start from £150 but that will not cover anymore than one days worth of enhancement. Would you gwt a cheapie paint job done or a cheapie service? Its the same with detailing I know I get my cars serviced by a tech for the main dealer for a lot less but I am prepared to stick my hand in my pocket if he makes a mistake if you are willing to do the same then I'm sure there are plenty of hobby detailers who will help you out. If that is your budget then most people will tailor the detail to suit it then you will know what you are getting. I know for us the biggest percentage of our bill is time. the more time spent on the car the more care is taken the "better" the finish. so as long as you remember that im sure you will get someone to help u out. or even spent the £250 on products and a DA and have a bash at it yourself.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I've read through this thread, some comments make perfect sense and some borderline ridiculous.

Pricing for a skilled trade is based upon what you feel your services are worth, skill level, reputation and the time involved.
My prices aren't the cheapest nor are they the most expensive in my area coverage, my customers come to me because they want to.
To perform a correctional detail requires a very minimum of 2 long days, when you consider the increase in value and curb appeal of the vehicle afterwards it is money well spent.

If it is something you want or need you will pay the going rate, I want my garage converted, had 2 quotes and one is a bit cheaper than the other, the guy with the more expensive price was more detailed in his explaination, he filled me with more confidence that the job will be spot on and not collapse around me, I will be more inclined to use him.

To the OP, you have just bought a new car, you may find someone that is willing to correct your car for your budget, he may perceive to do it in 1 or 2 days and you may be very happy with the results.
On the otherhand you may not get the results you wanted, as the budget didn't dictate the volume of work involved to do it correctly, thats up to you to decide.

How many here if asked by their boss/customer to take a wage cut this week/month of £200-£300 would do so willingly, full time Detailers also have to earn a living believe it or not.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought id become post #87, to be fair i think an 86 postage into a thread debating purely over money is ridiculous, if you worried too much about other people, you'd never walk forwards in life. People need to stand up and say, this is me, im worth this much and im out to earn what i can where i can on a realistic and respective level. We dont need to worry if we can get a full correction for 2bob or £500, and if people would use their noddle, then they would know that what you pay for is what you get. Ive offered to do a sample detail on a director of a car company for whom only works on prestige cars.... they basically install tv's etc bit like pimp my ride but only work carried out of bentleys, ferraris etc, im doing this sample to show what my detailing is like so that i can hopefully get regular work there and he can help me build a client base through him recommending me, there you go, people may think a sample but you can think all you like because:

1. I dont care what peoples opinions are (negative that is)
2. It could open up a door for me in life & the sample detail could all be worth it

If there is an opportunity......take it! Im not being funny here people but im hoping that we can all accept we are all different people, different ways of doing things, different price rates, different talents & capabilities and just accept that we are all in this together here to communicate & make friends and most importantly get advice and share our interest into the detailing world. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

TelTel said:


> FREE DETAIL


Don't agree with your use of the word 'Free' here - the costs for you to undertake this detail (time, products etc) will be coming from your 'marketing' budget. This is sometimes the best way to spend this!! Hope you manage to secure regular repeat business.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

TelTel said:


> I thought id become post #87, to be fair i think an 86 postage into a thread debating purely over money is ridiculous, if you worried too much about other people, you'd never walk forwards in life. People need to stand up and say, this is me, im worth this much and im out to earn what i can where i can on a realistic and respective level. We dont need to worry if we can get a full correction for 2bob or £500, and if people would use their noddle, then they would know that what you pay for is what you get. Ive offered to do a FREE detail on a director of a car company for whom only works on prestige cars.... they basically install tv's etc bit like pimp my ride but only work carried out of bentleys, ferraris etc, im doing this as a sample to show what my detailing is like so that i can hopefully get regular work there and he can help me build a client base through him recommending me, there you go, people may think a FREE DETAIL but you can think all you like because:
> 
> 1. I dont care what peoples opinions are (negative that is)
> 2. It could open up a door for me in life & the free detail could all be worth it
> ...


"Yeah ... what he said!"


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Don't agree with your use of the word 'Free' here - the costs for you to undertake this detail (time, products etc) will be coming from your 'marketing' budget. This is sometimes the best way to spend this!! Hope you manage to secure regular repeat business.


Ive set my rate to the director but i have no overheads or anything so for me i can afford to do a good sample which can hopefully determine a good future for me!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am now fed up of the bickering so I'm closing it !!


----------

